# My Marcgravia



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I currently had Marcgravia rectiflora and umbellata in my collection, I was recently able to acquire a few more species recently. My rectiflora is always green in it's new growth (in my tanks at least) so I got some of this, it is also rectiflora but the new growth is bronze in color, perhaps because of the light intensity

This is M sintenisii...maybe a little large for a viv

I also got these 2 smaller leaved species from Costa Rica that have yet to be assessed, so M sp

this is the neatest as it has quite a bit of veining in the leaves

Perhaps if the CR species get larger their leaves will as well, this is a comparison between the rectiflora and the last M sp.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

If you ever have any extra cuttings of that Costa Rican species let me know; maybe we can do a trade.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I love the Sintenisii and the CR species! That rectiflora looks very different then any rectiflora I've ever seen. Mine have small leaves and look similar to the CR species. I've never heard of M. rectiflora looking like that. I thought I knew about M. rectiflora, but I guess I just haven't ever seen large specimens before. Very nice!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I hate you.....in a good way.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

That is beautiful! Also, if you have a couple extra clippings please PM me.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

nice Mark! I have a Puerto Rican sp. that is pretty big but starting to bloom in a viv. Great plants!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Also have this, Mark. Sent you an email, lets do a swap, I have four-five uncommon species..


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

stemcellular said:


> Also have this, Mark. Sent you an email, lets do a swap, I have four-five uncommon species..


There's the plant I want the absolute most, the very top of my wish list. If you ever have extra...


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

What species is that, it looks a lot like my umbellata, which is my favorite and what I traded to get the above cuttings?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, its a Peruvian sp., gets great color in high light.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

all of it is truly beautiful!


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Mark you mention about a rectiflora that has brownish new leaves. There's a chance it may be rectiflora var. brownei as I got it from black jungle a while back and richard had ron from abg look at it and said it was most likely that. It was collected in puerto rico richard said and that is all he told me but I know it has a wider distribution just besides the Caribbean islands. In the time I've had it I noticed that the new leaves are a slight tint of brown as well. I most likely am wrong about the i.d. but being from costa rica there's a chance that's what it is. Hope it helps at least a little.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Rays Peruvian species looks exactly like my umbellata although it is tough to tell sometimes. I sent pictures of some of mine to an expert who has written papers and named a few species and he has a hard time making a positive id unless he can look at mature growth. Also as Arman said, a lot of species like rectiflora are common in many areas of Central America as well as the Caribbean and can have slightly different characteristics from place to place. Great plants Marc. Good luck with them.


----------

